# Their here!!!



## Buttsmom (Oct 14, 2012)

Our very first chickens arrived tonight They are all around 2 yrs old, we didn't want to start with chicks this time of year. We got 4 Columbian Wyandotte hens and a Welsummer Rooster.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so happy for you! Nice breeds! You'll have to post us some pics for us to admire.  You're going to so enjoy them!!! Congratulations!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Congrats! Exciting stuff.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats on the new ones. Pics!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Horray for you! Hope the transition goes smoothly.


----------



## Buttsmom (Oct 14, 2012)

Even more excited then I was last night, since when I came home on lunch break today I had my first egg!!!! Which leads to me a question, do you collect the eggs as soon as you find them or leave them? I did a lot of reading before I got them, but now with my excitement I'm forgetting everything They are so smart, last night we had to shoo them into their coop at bedtime, tonight they went on by themselves!


----------



## Buttsmom (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's the little flock already for bed.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

They are so pretty. Good luck with them! Chickens can be very loving too. Lots of fun. I collect my eggs every day when the girls aren't looking. Where I live I have get eggs quick or king snakes and black snakes will get them.


----------

